# на контроле



## Emil100

I would like to know whether "на контроле" means "under control" or rather "subject to control" here? Or anything else?

Context:
На воздушном транспорте безопасность теперь обеспечена на мировом уровне. Вопросы железнодорожного транспорта у нас тоже *на контроле*.


----------



## spielbrecher

Under our control. Basically, "это у нас на контроле" = "we control it"


----------



## dec-sev

Я понимаю это так:
Кто-то (контролирующий орган) проверяет / контролирует, как и какая работа ведётся по обеспечению безопасности железнодорожного транспорта.


----------



## Sobakus

Not exactly "under control", but rather "we control it", I think. "На" implies regulary basis to me.


----------



## Emil100

So it means something like "we monitor it" rather than "it is totally under our control"?


----------



## Christiano27

For future reference, 'under control' is под контролем.


----------



## morzh

Yes it means "under control", but it is an illiterate spoken version of "под контролем".


----------



## Garbuz

Emil100 said:


> So it means something like &quot;we monitor it&quot; rather than &quot;it is totally under our control&quot;?


 
You are right, it's more about monitoring.


----------



## er targyn

morzh said:


> Yes it means "under control", but it is an *illiterate* spoken version of "под контролем".


Неграмотная?


----------



## morzh

er targyn said:


> Неграмотная?




Да, именно. Выдержка из "Грамоты.ру"

Слово *контроль* употребляется со следующими предлогами:
1) контроль _за чем_ и _над чем_ - при отглагольных существительных, то есть образованных от глаголов: _контроль за / над расходованием средств (_расходование от расходовать_); контроль за исполнением приказа _(исполнение от исполнить)_;_
2)контроль _за чем - _при существительных, обозначающих действие или признак:_ контроль за работой станка_ (действие)_; контроль за качеством работы_ (признак)_;_ _контроль за монтажом _(действие)_; контроль за окружающей средой_ (качество; наблюдение за состоянием и изменением особо важных для человека и биоты характеристик компонентов ландшафта); _контроль за отгрузкой _(действие)_; контроль за производством _(= процессом) _тары._
3_) _контроль _над кем-чем - _при существительных отвлеченных и при одушевленных существительных_: контроль над производством _(= организация)_; контроль над молодыми специалистами_ (одушевленные сущ._);_
4)контроль _чего - _в официальной и профессионально-технической речи:_ контроль деятельности выборных органов; контроль готовой продукции; контроль коммерческих условий._

>>>>>>

Хотя здесь и не приведен предлог "под", но если есть контроль "над чем-то", то можно сказать, что это что-то - под контролем.

Однако, хотя я и вижу применение "это у нас на контролем", мое мнение (и это то, почему я привел эту выдержку) - следует говорить либо "контроль над этим" или "это - под контролем". 

Более того, сами фразы со словом контроль изначально были кальками (under control - под контролем), и логически они - правильны, но как что-то может быть "на контроле" - мне попросту непонятно.

Т.е. "под контролем - контроль над" - само по себе является канцелярским языком, но "на контроле" - это уже канцелярит в квадрате, где сама канцелярская фраза искажена в угоду понравившемуся кому-то звучанию; явление неновое - похоже, слова "довлеть и будировать" надежно приобретают новый смысл "давить и будить" (не в последнюю очередь болагодаря чиновникам, да тому же ВВ), который многие сегодня считают грамотным.


----------



## Garbuz

"На контроле" - разг., бюрократ., но встречается довольно часто. "Под контролем" - субъект сам управляет ситуацией."На контроле" - субъект периодически проверяет, как ситуацией управляют другие.


----------



## morzh

Garbuz said:


> "На контроле" - разг., бюрократ., но встречается довольно часто. "Под контролем" - субъект сам управляет ситуацией."На контроле" - субъект периодически проверяет, как ситуацией управляют другие.




да вот, в конктексте изначальной фразы, здесь-то как раз требуется "под контролем", потому что речь идет о "мы контролируем", ибо это приведено со словом "тоже", что подразумевает однородность степени контроля с предыдущей частью, "безопасность на мировом уровне "(т.е. жесткий контроль, а не "мы проверяем, как это проверают другие").

А когда проверяют проверку другими, то, может, возможно употребление "надзор", "надзорный контроль" или попросту "у нас на заметке" (прямой аналог "on notice").


----------



## dec-sev

Garbuz said:


> You are right, it's more about monitoring.


На контроле у перзидента.

Президент России Владимир Путин в сентябре совершит поездку в Якутию, чтобы лично убедиться, что сделано по ликвидации последствий.
Source

I wouldn't call it just "monitoring" 



Garbuz said:


> На контроле" - субъект периодически проверяет, как ситуацией управляют другие.


 Я бы сказал "периодически проверяет, как работают другие, чтобы изменить ситуацию в лучшую сторону, и даёт другим по шапке, если эти другие не способны выполнять свою работу надлежащим образом". Но это в идеале


----------



## morzh

dec-sev said:


> На контроле у перзидента.
> 
> Президент России Владимир Путин в сентябре совершит поездку в Якутию, чтобы лично убедиться, что сделано по ликвидации последствий.
> Source
> 
> I wouldn't call it just "monitoring"




We can call it "intensive monitoring". Or even "personalized monitoring". Personal monitoring of returning "рында" to the people.


----------



## Garbuz

morzh said:


> , у нас на заметке&quot; (прямой аналог &quot;on notice&quot.


 
"У нас на заметке", и по аналогии "у нас на контроле". Вот, где, возможно, собака порылась.


----------



## morzh

Да, вполне возможно, что когда-то кто-то скрестил две фразы..


----------

